# Fujitsu Siemens recovery disk...



## dug987654

I am about to get a new computer and was wondering if the Fujitsu Siemens disk that came with my current laptop will reinstall Windows XP (on the laptop) as once I have the new computer I can clean up the laptop as its getting a bit sluggish (2 years old now). 

It is just the CD that came in the box, its Fujitsu Siemens branded not Windows. I got the laptop from Comet if thats any help....


----------



## jdbennet

depends. Most disks like that physically wont install  on other manufacturers pc, or if they do, they come with the key pre-entered which causes problems as then you have 2 machines with one licence, which is illegal. If it is just a staandard xp cd (unlikely) then just make sure you use the key on the botton of the machine you are using it on.


----------



## dug987654

jdbennet said:


> depends. Most disks like that physically wont install  on other manufacturers pc, or if they do, they come with the key pre-entered which causes problems as then you have 2 machines with one licence, which is illegal. If it is just a staandard xp cd (unlikely) then just make sure you use the key on the botton of the machine you are using it on.



Not sure if I made it clear what I meant, I will be re-installing XP on the same laptop, just to get rid of all the junk I have acquired over the years. The bit about the new computer is just my reason for doing so (going to put the programs I use/my documents on there). The laptop will then just have the basics - hopefully speeding it up again for internet/office kind of stuff on the move.

Thanks.


----------



## jdbennet

oh right, yeah, it will work fine so long as its used on the PC it was intended for.

It will wipe all your data and programs so back up!


----------



## mobility

If it say the words on this CD underlined red...




...If not then its fine, It may still say only for a fujitsu new pc thats alright, im talking about the writing that's saying "won't function on other pcs" then it wont function on any other company PC.

P.S. What company computer are you putting the fujitsu cd in?
       and I know that CD is a picture there is a toshiba logo, but this is jest a tutorial.
   Hope this helps, Ketan


----------



## dug987654

The CD has _"Use this DVD to update or re-install the drivers to your system only if necessary. This DVD contains device drivers and ulities for your system hardware. Content: Drivers, Software, Manuals" _on it. When I put it in it autoruns and has a driver update screen. When I "explored" it it was a I386 folder with stuff like System32, WinXS in it. The CD is 2.57GB, so is it safe to assume that it contains XP..? Not just drivers and stuff..? 

Mobility, thanks for taking the time to photo your CD etc., I am going to use the CD on the laptop it came with - just don't want to be left without an operating system!


----------



## jdbennet

maybe

on my dads (ancient pentium3) fujutsu  desktop, he has one for drivers and docs, and one for XP.


----------



## mobility

dug987654 said:


> The CD has _"Use this DVD to update or re-install the drivers to your system only if necessary. This DVD contains device drivers and ulities for your system hardware. Content: Drivers, Software, Manuals" _on it. When I put it in it autoruns and has a driver update screen. When I "explored" it it was a I386 folder with stuff like System32, WinXS in it. The CD is 2.57GB, so is it safe to assume that it contains XP..? Not just drivers and stuff..?
> 
> Mobility, thanks for taking the time to photo your CD etc., I am going to use the CD on the laptop it came with - just don't want to be left without an operating system!




I dont think that is a product recovery disc, its probley a driver cd only


----------

